# Advice on Online Training, Board and Train, or Private Lessons



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

My golden was born during the onset of Covid and didn't get the training he needed. He is a very sweet dog but definitely needs obedience training. I had thought about sending him to a place that boards and trains but I've read that it's better if the owner is involved in the training. I've also heard some horror stories about people that sent their dogs off for training. On the other hand, several of the places I've looked at have "mostly" positive testimonials. These training programs run anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks and we are talking some major money. 

There are also places near me that do private lessons and that is an option. In addition, I just recently saw where Connie Cleveland is doing online-only training. She has 2 classes on her website. One for puppies and one for dogs over 2. I already have her original DVD "Dogs Are Problem Solvers" and just pulled it out after not looking at it for a while. I'm not sure if her online course is very different from the DVD. I do know that if you do the online then you can contact her for help if you have a problem. 

I'm just wondering if I can learn enough to train a dog from videos when I've never had any actual experience as a dog trainer. Any input would be appreciated. I am retired so any of these methods will work.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't do board and train. The Connie Cleveland video might be very instructional for you, she is a gifted trainer. However, starting from the ground up would be so good for you now and in the future. Everything you learn with this dog will serve you well in the future with your next Golden. Go to someone who will teach you how dogs learn, and think how to help Chase learn some of the foundation that may have been missed. An experienced dog person who competes and does things with their own dog is a great place to start. A dog training club or obedience club where member teach classes is the best option most of the time for continuing to learn with your dogs. Even though you've owned dogs for many years, you will be amazed at how much you don't know or could learn to do better or smarter, I hope you jump all in doing it yourself and continuing taking classes and learning.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe somebody can recommend a place to train your dog?


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

nolefan said:


> A dog training club or obedience club where member teach classes is the best option most of the time for continuing to learn with your dogs. Even though you've owned dogs for many years, you will be amazed at how much you don't know or could learn to do better or smarter, I hope you jump all in doing it yourself and continuing taking classes and learning.


Thanks for the input. I initially wanted to take classes from Charlotte Dog Training but they were closed during Covid. I just missed out on the spring round of classes. The main problem is that I live about 45 minutes away, which is why I was hoping to find something closer. I'm not sure how well I would do driving that far with a pup that hasn't learned car manners. I just found out that one of the trainers from there does private lessons in the home so that may be an option. I'm not sure if any of their people do.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Megora said:


> Where are you located? Maybe somebody can recommend a place to train your dog?


I am in Gastonia, NC outside of Charlotte


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@nolefan - is that near you?

My take is training via online classes or in person - depends on what you are trying to "fix" with obedience training. 

If manners in public and around people and dogs, you need in person classes.... and group classes.

45 minutes is a trek with gas prices being what they are.... if however you are just going every other week or something like that, it's not that bad? Also depends on the roads.

I drive 30+ minutes to go to obedience classes at one place - and it's an easy drive, mostly all highway.

I have a class location about 10 minutes away - but I would never go there in winter because it's on a very iffy dirt road. Dirt roads and ice = scary. Summer, classes are outside and buggy, so that's a skip for me.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Megora said:


> @nolefan - is that near you?
> 
> My take is training via online classes or in person - depends on what you are trying to "fix" with obedience training.
> 
> If manners in public and around people and dogs, you need in person classes.... and group classes.


Don't laugh but my long-term goal was to have him certified as a therapy dog. I say don't laugh because I realize I am way, way late in this process. I think you are right, though, because it is really hard to fix public manners if he's not around other people and dogs. I think that has been part of the problem. Because we were so secluded during Covid, he goes crazy when he sees another dog or person.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is just over 2 so its not to late to get him acting better. Rukie's breeder said it takes the boys 3 years to grow a brain and even with 6 sets of classes his first 2 years Rukie improved his behavior after age 4. If I were you I might do a few private lessons while looking for some classes. It is very bonding to go to classes together and group classes really motivate me to practice at home so I won't be embarrassed in the next class. I personally would not ever feel good about sending a Golden Retriever to a board and train place.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

cwag said:


> Rukie's breeder said it takes the boys 3 years to grow a brain and even with 6 sets of classes his first 2 years Rukie improved his behavior after age 4.


Boy do I agree. My first 2 goldens acted like delinquents until they turn 3 and then they settled down some but when they hit 4, what a pleasure they were!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Susan said:


> I'm just wondering if I can learn enough to train a dog from videos when I've never had any actual experience as a dog trainer. Any input would be appreciated. I am retired so any of these methods will work.


The answer is yes and it is very rewarding and fun for you and your pup. The question is 'Are you dedicated to doing it?'
Teaching a dog obedience is not that hard. Retrievers tend to be very intelligent and want to learn making it even easier. 
Most pro trainers would probably admit that training owners is more difficult than training dogs. Of course that also helps with return business. 
Since you are retired it should be very easy for you to work with your dog in several short lessons during the day. Keep in mind that your standards must be maintained all day, because you are really always training.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

I am definitely committed after taking him to the vet. I was so embarrassed at how he kept trying to jump up on everyone and play with every dog that went by.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

You could ask the Charlotte Dog Training Club if they know of any good trainers until you can get into their classes. I was notified of their last session in time to sign up, but was doing something else with my dog and missed out. I hope to get in a class in the fall there. I’m in Columbia and it feels like a dog training desert. I actually drove an hour and forty minutes weekly to Greenville for training for seven months. 

I think you’d do better getting into a class. If you can’t, I find Connie Cleveland easy to understand. I like some of Fenzi’s online classes also. I like Petra Ford a lot. 

I can empathize with you about the pandemic. I got my puppy in January of 2020 and the pandemic came cancelling his puppy kindergarten and everything was difficult for about a year and a half as far as finding dog training help. Internet trainers and this forum were both helpful. 

Goldens do hit a sweet spot around three or so. Commit yourself to training every day. Short sessions. Several times a day. Don’t drill him. Keep it fun. Play with him also. It will get better with consistency. 

I vote no for board and train.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

diane0905 said:


> I like some of Fenzi’s online classes also. I like Petra Ford a lot.


Thank you so much for the information. I will look up these two, I also found a local training group and the owner is a certified AKC Canine Good Citizen evaluator and AKC STAR Puppy evaluator. She also does a lot of work with therapy dogs, which is my ultimate goal. Good luck with your training!! Chase was born in March 2020 so I totally understand.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> @nolefan - is that near you?


Yes, that's my club. Too funny.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Susan said:


> Don't laugh but my long-term goal was to have him certified as a therapy dog.


I'm not laughing at all. It's much easier to determine if an adult dog is good material for therapy work (is he tolerant and friendly with strange people) than to look at an 8 week old puppy and assume therapy work will be a given. Yes, your work is cut out for you since you didn't start with teaching self control at the start, but you can absolutely do this. As SRW pointed out, retrievers are usually the easiest of dogs to teach because they want to please you and be a team member. 

So, the funny thing is that I live in your area and Charlotte Dog Training Club is my club. It is a great group of people and super welcoming to new members but you may have trouble getting a spot, the demand for classes exceeds the capacity. You have to log on to your computer and try for a spot the minute the non-member sign up date hits. If you want to PM me with the name of the person you can, I can also make a suggestion, Suzanne. She lives in Belmont and is an awesome trainer. If you are willing to put in the work, you can do it. It will take a complete change in management, stop rewarding the dog for bad behavior. You have to be patient and mindful. 
Kristy


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

nolefan said:


> It's much easier to determine if an adult dog is good material for therapy work (is he tolerant and friendly with strange people) than to look at an 8 week old puppy and assume therapy work will be a given.


----------



## 220401 (8 mo ago)

I'd recommend in person training over online. We have been working with a trainer in person the last few months. We actually interviewed several training facilities/trainers first before picking our trainer. Part of the selection is finding someone you think you can easily follow and understand. Training is mostly about training the owners. A good trainer will help you from the ground up with simple things first and build on it. And they wont give you too much in one session. There are a lot of nuances and behaviors they teach you in person that would be hard to follow online. Ours demonstrates things first, then lets us practice while he watches and corrects as needed.
We considered board and train but it seemed like a risk and expense to send dog away. A friend of ours did that and she didn't follow up with all the homework they gave her when they returned her dogs. So the dogs pretty much do what they want, and the money was wasted.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I admit to not reading everything. 

I always recommend a class environment. Find your local dog training club and sign up for a beginner class.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

nolefan said:


> I'm not laughing at all. It's much easier to determine if an adult dog is good material for therapy work (is he tolerant and friendly with strange people) than to look at an 8 week old puppy and assume therapy work will be a given.



Thank you for saying that about the therapy dogs. I feel a lot better about trying. That is so funny about Suzanne. I talked to her a couple of days ago. I actually met her years ago because of her therapy work with her poodle at Holy Angels. For private lessons, she is at the top of my list. I was just worried about the need for socialization like in a group. I will PM you about the training in Gastonia. Glad to know you are a local resource.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

OscarGR said:


> We considered board and train but it seemed like a risk and expense to send dog away.


I also wouldn't want my pup to be gone that long if I could possibly help it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Susan said:


> Thank you for saying that about the therapy dogs. I feel a lot better about trying. That is so funny about Suzanne. I talked to her a couple of days ago. I actually met her years ago because of her therapy work with her poodle at Holy Angels. For private lessons, she is at the top of my list. I was just worried about the need for socialization like in a group. I will PM you about the training in Gastonia. Glad to know you are a local resource.


Depending on how dedicated you are to the project and what your dog's personality is like, you may find that you need private lessons all summer and then in the fall you can try to go to CDTC for group classes. They do a special TDI class that will help you tremendously because they train with all the equipment and the specifics you need to pass. You just need CGC as a prerequisite. You will need the practice in a group setting. It may take time.


----------

